# Nonprofit Google domains



## Troy Kocher (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm the IT guy in my Lodge. I've been doing some investigating about Google domains and nonprofits. Have any of you guys done a nonprofit and a Google domain? Could you offer any advice? While several of us are very cloudy averse I don't know that we can overcome the price Google offers here.

Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Jul 22, 2019)

Check with your Grand Lodge.  Many of them these days have it set up so constituent Lodges have space for their own page via the GL page.  Many even offer templates to get you up and going quick.  This will also allow you to have a legitimate address as well.  When I see a Google address for a group it always says, "We're not quite there yet."


----------



## Troy Kocher (Jul 22, 2019)

Our GL hasn't done anything for the subordinate lodges. Previous secretary has a WP site up. I'm more looking to move tbe lodges domain to Google. Basically so the lodge could go to their domain, and have all their services be provided by Google. mail. google.com; docs.google; drive.google; photos.google. Ours would be mail.cl89.org ; docs.cl89.org ; drive. cl89.org. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Jul 22, 2019)

Google has some great features.  I use Google Docs, Sheets, and Drive every day.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 23, 2019)

Winter said:


> Check with your Grand Lodge.  Many of them these days have it set up so constituent Lodges have space for their own page via the GL page.  Many even offer templates to get you up and going quick.  This will also allow you to have a legitimate address as well.  When I see a Google address for a group it always says, "We're not quite there yet."



Hey Winter - you can use your own custom domain !



Troy Kocher said:


> I'm the IT guy in my Lodge. I've been doing some investigating about Google domains and nonprofits. Have any of you guys done a nonprofit and a Google domain? Could you offer any advice? While several of us are very cloudy averse I don't know that we can overcome the price Google offers here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


I use Google Sites (New Sites and Classic). I use if for business and NFP. Love it. Love G-Suite (used to be called Google Apps for Business) 

They give us free hosting because we are not for profit - but we got in early on the deal. Now it is harder - esp outside the USA and I just ended up paying for other NFP sites which I have hosted. 

Classic Sites - I really like the functionality - and so easy to use, but the page templates were restrictive. They are "mobile friendly" but limited on how they resize
New Sites - They are mobile responsive, and great on different devices, but I actually prefer the way Old Sites (classic sites) works as a CMS, esp when inserting images and I LOVE the file cabinet in Classic - which New sites do not have...

If you can get NFP (free) G-Suite - do it - it is great AND the deal I have for my mother lodge  (the deal I got in early on in 2006) allows me to have lots (50 I think) free emails at my domain.. that is HUGE ! I set up WM@Lodgename.net - but is it webmaster or Worshipful Master.. I set it up as WM as I was in the Chair, but then change its use to webmaster..

I am such a happy Google Products user...  and you are right - I use if for several business I operate - it is dummy proof and so easy with only a tiny bit of tech knowledge... yes, it is cloud.. but there is a tool to download it, but it does not download in a form you can upload elsewhere.. but it goes give you a backup...

Our GL offers free webspace, which is great if you just want a single page (but you can do that on FB) but we went for our own site, because we wanted to control our own content. I just put a page up on an event next week - no worrying about when GL will put the page up, no working about if GL approved of the content. It is done. Simple.. AND it drives me crazy.. all the data on GL's Lodges pages is out of date.. I will have my new officers up within a day or two of Installation. I love that our Lodge has its own site.. and yes,  it brings the odd candidate, but actually generates more joining members than new candidates...


----------



## Winter (Jul 23, 2019)

That is an issue I have seen way too many times.  Where the GL page isn't even close to current or accurate. So annoying. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Troy Kocher (Jul 23, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Hey Winter - you can use your own custom domain !
> 
> 
> I use Google Sites (New Sites and Classic). I use if for business and NFP. Love it. Love G-Suite (used to be called Google Apps for Business)
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply! Even though many are cloud averse, we will likely end up using Google's services. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Jul 23, 2019)

Troy Kocher said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply! Even though many are cloud averse, we will likely end up using Google's services.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


Just remember, there is no such thing as "the cloud".  It's just someone else's computer. And offsite, or cloud, storage is hacked all the time. Make sure you have something in place to protect member data. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------

